# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Prada, petite puce née en 2016.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 



N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : PRADA

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE :née en 2016

POIDS : 3 KG  ( petit  gabarit )

POINT SANTÉ :  

SON ORIGINE :  Lénuta a trouvé Prada dans un champ alors qu'elle promenait Woopie. Prada était pleine de chardons et faible, une fois débarrassée des chardons, elle l'a mise dans l'infirmerie.

Prada a certainement été abandonnée dans un champ loin de son domicile afin qu'elle ne puisse pas revenir chez elle, c'est malheureusement une habitude en Roumanie.

COMPORTEMENT : Lénuta dit que Prada est une petite merveille.
Elle a été testé avec des chats chez le vétérinaire et elle est ok chat.

MONTANT DE L'ADOPTION : 270.00 euros

Arrivera en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 06.29.90.26.68- 07.89.21.54.48
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## corinnebergeron

3 kh elle a l'air plus grande u'un chat quand même ? En tout cas elle passerait sûrement par une chatière elle aussi. C'est un genre shiatsu non ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> 3 kh elle a l'air plus grande u'un chat quand même ? En tout cas elle passerait sûrement par une chatière elle aussi. C'est un genre shiatsu non ?


Difficile de savoir de quel croisement elle est issue, mais effectivement elle ressemble un peu au shih tzu.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Mon mari est en train d'examiner les liens de Bilbao et Prada. On les trouve bien tous les deux. Sur la vidéo de Bilbao y a un joli petit blond roux à un moment.

On est enquiquinants.... Je sais c'est LE sujet de conversation du moment en plus du covid19.
De toute façon le temps que les frontières soient rouvertes ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Mon mari est en train d'examiner les liens de Bilbao et Prada. On les trouve bien tous les deux. Sur la vidéo de Bilbao y a un joli petit blond roux à un moment.
> 
> On est enquiquinants.... Je sais c'est LE sujet de conversation du moment en plus du covid19.
> De toute façon le temps que les frontières soient rouvertes ...


L'adoption d'un animal ne se fait pas a la légère, vous avez raison de vous poser un tas de questions.
Bilbao arrive au prochain voyage, il ira en FA.
N'hésitez pas si vous avez des questions.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Bien sûr

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Prada est adoptée et arrivera prochainement en France  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Arrivée prévue le 13 Juin.  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## corinnebergeron

Super

----------

